# Anyone over 40 at the GCRM-Glasgow?



## swamp_rose (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have been reading threads in this section for a while to find encouragement and information. I am 42 and had one failed ICSI cycle with OE. I have switched to the GCRM in Glasgow as there success rates are good and our first meeting with the consultant was impressive. My DH wants another go with my eggs and we are sorting that out right now. I was curious about DE so I asked the consultant, Dr. Gaudoin, and he was enthusiastic about their connection with IVI Valencia for donor eggs. At the end of the discussion, he said we should go into our next ICSI cycle with our "eyes wide open" about our 20% chance of success. With my tendency to worry, I started to think, "Will they do everything they can for me although I only have a 20% chance in my next ICSI cycle with OE or will they treat it as a mere prelude to moving to DE?" I think I am just being negative and this really wouldn't be the case, but I would love to hear from and over 40's at the GCRM. I am really all over the place at times.


----------



## Meggimoo (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Abi - just read your post - I've just started back with the team in Glasgow - its my second attempt with them and Im being very realistic about putting my faith in them. I have had no discussions about donor eggs as I did get my "positive" result with them last year. Although we suffered a biochemical pregnancy, I was told this was a good result in that I responded well. I am just following the same protocol this time and again, am stressing that I want to put my faith in the team to help us get our much wanted "wee one".


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi there

as you can see from my signature, I've been to a few clinics for treatment! Actually visited 5 for consults, had treatment in ERI, MFS (Manchester - during a period when there was 'no donor sperm in Scotland') and GCRM. I unhesitatingly recommend GCRM - and I was happy to do so even after negative cycles with them, they were consistently the best clinic in the level of care and genuine commitment that I have experienced. 
I ended up going the DE route, but wanted a UK donor, so tried a few IUIs whilst I was on the waiting list (12 months + for egg donor in UK). ( I wanted a donor my child will at least potentially be able to trace, if they choose to do so - Spain doesn't allow that). I did manage to get pregnant with own eggs (and although I did IUI, I think they would have been ok for me to have another go at IVF with my own eggs, but I just couldn't face the prospect of another go not getting to ET), but unfortunately miscarried later. They provided just as much monitoring and support for the IUIs, and I really didn't feel they were 'going through the motions' until the DE option came up.

Hope you don't need to look at the DE route, but check out waiting times etc and see if you can join waiting lists sooner rather than later (some of the London clinics insist you pay a fee just to join the waiting lists - maybe that's not an option, but I certainly got myself on the Donor egg list at GCRM and the donor embryo list at local NHS hospital at the same time)...
Wishing you every success in you treatment
Elinor xx


----------



## coriander (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Abi and everyone,
Pleased to spot your thread - I'm considering trying my own eggs with GCRM - have had a consultation and I'm heading towards arranging a 'consents appointment'. I'm older than I'd like so my chances aren't great but I've not had treatment so far so feel a need to try. I was lucky to conceive my daughter with no problems a few years ago but then developed thyroid problems. GCRM didn't seem averse to me having treatments for possible immune issues. Nice to hear comments thst they are professional.  Currently I'm waiting to send off a sample to serum in Athens to test for hidden chlamydia - fingers crossed my partner and I are negative...
Are you all on the poor reponsder protocol? Love to hear more from you all,  Good luck to us!
Coriander x


----------



## Lisarose1969 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi everyone , new to fertility freinds , just really looking to hear any success stories with the gcrm in glasgow , I am 43 hoping to have one more .
I have 4 children 2 of which are twins , I miscarried at age 41 at 11 weeks , which was horrendous .
I have a very high egg supply for my age because I have had pcos for years, although at my consultation I was told that many of my eggs would be poor quality .
I have signed for eeva which transfers only the best quality embryos and I
Am starting in sept this year after our hols .
Anyone in a similar boat and had success at my age ? He also wants to put 3 embryos back 😳
Love to hear from any ladies going through similar .....


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi im new to this site - im 45 and have just come back from spain after having Egg donation, After trying for 3 years and 4 rounds of Clomid i was eventually told there was no hope for me conceiving naturally and Egg Donation was the only route! We decided on Spain as my Husband is originally from there and also i didnt want to wait the 10mths plus for uk Egg donation. The whole process was scary and feel totally over whelmed by it all - the 2ww went better than i thought, was expecting sleepless nights and constant worry but actually i blocked it from my mind and only worried on the big test day - BFP on first attempt.....so so happy just hope it hangs on in there!!! Just wondered if anyone else had considered spain?


----------



## littlewhisper (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi there, just passing and I've never seen this GCRM thread before. I'm on the main one GCRM part 4, you might find more people there as this thread you are on is quite old. I've had on cycle at GCRM and about to start another next week. I'm on the long protocol, also have suspected PCOS due to high AMH. 

Keeping positive that ths is the one!

Wish you all the best of luck with your cycles


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi there, I would also love the chance to chat with anyone else that has also used donor eggs in Spain via GCRM.  I haven't found any other thread just for that (although there are so many I may have missed it )

After 2 failed IVF attempts at GRI with own eggs, donor eggs was our only option - especially as they failed to collect anything at EC time on our second go.  We have now gone to IVI Valencia in Spain three times through GCRM - hence my forum name after the River Turia in Valencia which is now an amazing park.  We have had 2 x BFN and then at the beginning of June a BFP which sadly ended as a m/c    We have 2 frosties left so currently planning a return trip in September...

Happy to answer any questions on IVI V (if I can!) or on Valencia itself.  It is a lovely place to visit although I could well do without having to go back again


----------

